# Dentist Trip



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,
I had to visit the Dentist today because of a Abcessed tooth,....I found him rude,impatient & very uncaring,he wanted to pull the abcessed tooth which is very painful to say the least,I pratically had to force him to prescribe Antibiotics to give the tooth a chance to calm down :!: 
I seem to get this guy everytime I go there!!
Can I state quite clearly to the surgery that I want someone else??

Anyone else with advice or experience ?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

NHS or private?

Getting *any* dentist these days is difficult enough.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*NHS* I can't afford private, though I'd probably get a better service :roll: ?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

They infliict all this PAIN and have the cheek to charge loads 8O


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

They should wear a striped jumper and a mask!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

My mum had same issue with ours she got me to ask them to change her to ours in same practice. He pranced around like a big fairy and had hands size of a bucket. 

She changed to my lovely lady and hasn't looked back since.

If there is more than one dentist in your practice ask at reception and say you not very happy - you are quite within your rights after all they are your teeth! Its a bit like doctors - Dr McDreamy or Dr Shipman mmm choices choices .....

Greenie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Janet,I'm a bit paranoid about Dentists *Anyway* then you get treated like this(It doesn't help)


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

you should not let them touch it until infection gone - and you may be able to have a root canal done rather than an extraction - extraction cheaper but not always best option!

Oh and yes you are within your rights to ask to change to another dentist in the practice.

KR's


----------

